# Today



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

not gonna bother heading into the woods today and deal with the snow , so this 3 year old wall will be visiting the splitter  :cheese:

calling for low winds sun and very nice temp PLUS my wife says she wants to help  ;-) 

will put up a couple pics as we go...


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet....looks like fun. How is that I have more friggin' snow here on Long Island than you do in CANADA!??!


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet place Loon - enjoy the splitting - how much you plan to get out of that row of rounds + what do you have there? Cheers!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> low winds sun and very nice temp PLUS my wife says she wants to help  ;-)



Sounds like a great way to spend the day.  Enjoy it.


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> Sweet....looks like fun. How is that I have more friggin' snow here on Long Island than you do in CANADA!??!



old picture  :cheese: 




			
				NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Sweet place Loon - enjoy the splitting - how much you plan to get out of that row of rounds + what do you have there? Cheers!



thanks wood.. there is some ash,maple,elm and i hope some cherry   not sure about the amount? but will do a quick measure in a bit...

Terry


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks solar, we should.. but my wife doesnt like how many breaks i take while on wood duty


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> wood-fan-atic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great! Was just telling my wife how much I want to hit the woods - just too much snow. Cheers!


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> how much you plan to get out of that row of rounds



28' single row, and looks like all of them have to be split with some monsters on the lower section.

loon


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> NH_Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, perhaps 1 and 1/3 cord or so? Cheers!


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

sounds good wood, thanks..

here we are about half done..








and this is the fourth trailer load  ;-P 









Mrs Loon kept giving me 'the look' when it was beer break time  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2011)

Loon it's a great day to split wood.



Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

nice over there also zap??


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> nice over there also zap??




Real nice but it softened up the trails which made it tough going. We also picked up another two inches of snow yesterday.



Zap


----------



## smokinj (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats not a trailer that a fancy wheel barrel with a tongue.lol


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thats not a trailer that a fancy wheel barrel with a tongue.lol



this is a little much for the ole girl jay  :cheese:  will post a pic if i can find it? of the time i kinda overloaded it on the farm  %-P 

loon


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

Just need to learn Mrs. Loon on the great benefits of beer! Cheers!


----------



## loon (Feb 5, 2011)

weekends are mine wood  ;-) 

here's the mess i got into a couple years ago  :cheese: 






but got it home  ;-P 







loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2011)

What went wrong?


Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 6, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> What went wrong?
> 
> 
> Zap



spring time zap and caught a rut..  %-P


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 6, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> spring time zap and caught a rut..



Doesn't look like whatever was pulling it had a problem with the rut.


----------



## loon (Feb 6, 2011)

still have the bike solar but the blown stator is gonna slow it up$ :shut:


----------



## bogydave (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pics
Very nice place.
Nice equipment.
What type of splitter are you using, looks cold out?


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 6, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> sounds good wood, thanks..
> 
> here we are about half done..



Is that a Kuvasz in that pic?


----------



## loon (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks dave and its a 22ton mtd.

just googled that kind bob and they do look the same but ours are pyrenees...








loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2011)

Loon love the dogs, can they stack?


Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 6, 2011)

no but might have to show Murphy how to run the splitter today as my wife had to go into town  :cheese:


----------



## loon (Feb 6, 2011)

well that didnt take long  :cheese:


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, the Great Pyrenees. They sure are nice dogs!
A little more on them (Wikipedia, so you might want to take it with a grain of salt). 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyrenees


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 7, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> well that didnt take long  :cheese:



These dogs do it all . . . so help me if you have a picture of them running your chainsaw and taking down a tree I'm getting one . . . on the other hand you better watch out . . . next thing you know they'll be playing poker with their buddies when you're not around.


----------



## loon (Feb 8, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> These dogs do it all . . . so help me if you have a picture of them running your chainsaw and taking down a tree I'm getting one . . .



will be getting the saws out again Saturday and will see what he can do jake   




loon


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2011)

well he got a few cuts in but i think he pinched the bar  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1297553568"]well he got a few cuts in but i think he pinched the bar  :cheese: 



Loon. it keeps getting better and better. Can the your dogs stack?


Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2011)

i guess he can  :cheese:  but his sister Emma is checking on his workmanship  ;-P 
















loon


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 12, 2011)

Loon, do you like the packs you have on the atv? I've thought about some like that but it seems they might also get in the way for getting on and off swinging the leg over. What all do you use them for?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 12, 2011)

Those pictures of the dogs are priceless I laughed out loud during live international HDTV and radio opera broadcast!


----------



## loon (Feb 12, 2011)

Savage its a $250 dog seat  %-P  but very handy though... and flatbed we have a great time with these 2  ;-)


----------



## leaddog (Feb 13, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks dave and its a 22ton mtd.
> 
> just googled that kind bob and they do look the same but ours are pyrenees...
> 
> ...


I think that dog thinks that wood is p**S elm. Better leave that piece out in the sun to season alittle longer.
leaddog


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> well he got a few cuts in but i think he pinched the bar  :cheese:



Just checking in today . . . thanks for the laugh Loon. Love the pics.


----------



## loon (Feb 14, 2011)

here he was trying to get it out  ;-P


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> the farmhouse is over 100 years old and they sure were thinking when they installed this wood shoot  ;-) pretty much anything going down now will be for next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don,t build em like they use to. My house is over the century mark. When I moved in 32yrs ago. I found all sorts of neat stuff, passages between rooms,stairs behind walls leading down from the attic.  How deep does the chute go and what kind of angle is it. What is in the cellar if that is where the chute goes? Love to see a pic of the inside of the farmhouse and the cellar. These things really intrigue me. Enjoy


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> beauty day here today so did a little cherry splitting  ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Looks good Loon, we had some family up this weekend so I hope that I'll start splitting or cutting again next weekend.




Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 21, 2011)

andrewdee said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




andre, will go and take some pics today of the  cellar..
 its a pain in the butt moving wood down there as for some reason it was built 5'6" and i am 5'"7  :cheese:
they had the walls sprayed a couple years ago with a government grant which made a world of differance   

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 21, 2011)

was throwing wood down the shoot zap and kept thinking i was being watched??  :lol:


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 21, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> andrewdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks can't Wait to see and show my Wife she loves this too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1298297850"]was throwing wood down the shoot zap and kept thinking i was being watched??  :lol: 


Loon, it looks like we'll break out the good hardwood tonight with the temps at - 8 with the windchill @ -27.




Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 22, 2011)

didnt get pics from around the house but got a few downstairs andre...

the original limestone homestead was built in 1846 with a few add on's since.

here is the wood shoot.






and like i said before they had the stone sprayed a few years back.






and they use this wood/oil unit.. which is a pig on wood  %-P believe me.. i know  :cheese: 






will take more pictures of the place in the future for ya  ;-) 


Terry


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 22, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> didnt get pics from around the house but got a few downstairs andre...
> 
> the original limestone homestead was built in 1846 with a few add on's since.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Terry looks great!! looking forward to more pics. Andrew


----------



## loon (Feb 26, 2011)

Murphy is pretty safety oriented with outside burns also firefighterjake ;-P 

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 26, 2011)

getting ready to head over to the woodlot, but i guess everybody has to warm up first? and i think the cat is gonna melt  :cheese:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 26, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> didnt get pics from around the house but got a few downstairs andre...
> 
> the original limestone homestead was built in 1846 with a few add on's since.
> 
> here is the wood shoot.



That is sweet, so much simpler than what I was planning.


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 26, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> getting ready to head over to the woodlot, but i guess everybody has to warm up first? and i think the cat is gonna melt  :cheese:



Looks real nice! I think the cat melted. Send more when you can Thanks, Andrew


----------



## loon (Feb 26, 2011)

morning went great but after lunch started off slow  :cheese: 

went to look at a couple trees and didnt quite make it. gotta a skim of crusty snow on top that you can walk on but not drive on  ;-P 






this pic is back at the farm as i wasnt gonna stop once i got it out..plus i walked enough today


----------



## loon (Feb 27, 2011)

the afternoon ended up alot better ;-P went down to the cemetery and cleaned up some trees that a pro tended to yesterday.






3 more of these loads tomorrow. 6 total..






and here is a side view of their home Andrew  ;-) 






Terry


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep them coming Loon they get better and better. Looks like we might have some rain coming in (1-3 inches) should make things real messy.


Zap


----------



## loon (Feb 27, 2011)

supposed to be nice here today zap, but also calling for rain tonite and tomorrow.

loon


----------



## loon (Feb 28, 2011)

finished it today with 7 loads in the trailer and 6 in the bucket  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2011)

Great photos as usual Loon . . . let Murphy know he's doing a nice job on the Fire Watch.


----------



## loon (Mar 3, 2011)

will do jake  :cheese:  

my buddy Leo and another fella have been tending to the cemetery for years and i was talking to Don last night who said when the boom truck was backed down by the shed it got stuck  %-P so as they were waiting to be winched out they got the boom in action and had a whack of the work done by the time the truck arrived.
had to ask him if he took some pictures?? he just laughed  

we talked in the summer about me dealing with the problem wood but there were headstones and that brand new shed in the line of fire..
so it was decided the church would hire an insured company.... 

loon


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice turning radius, have to love a single axle trailer.


----------



## loon (Mar 4, 2011)

works great and the thing is older than dirt Solar.. ;-) 






loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 4, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> works great and the thing is older than dirt Solar.. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murphy working as your navigator and riding shotgun I see . . .


----------



## loon (Mar 4, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Murphy working as your navigator and riding shotgun I see . . .




  Emma was tending to a stick in the dog run..so it was just me and him jake... :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2011)

Loon, I think the dogs are ready for HollyWOOD!


zAP


----------



## loon (Mar 4, 2011)

zap, how does your day look tomorrow?  %-P 

sorry about the metric crap.. but it's alot  :cheese: 

----------------------------------------------------

Rainfall WarningIssued at 3:37 PM EST Friday 4 March 2011

Summary
..Significant rain tonight, Saturday and Saturday night.. A substantial rain event is slated to begin tonight as a front stalls on a line from Central Lake Huron through Georgian Bay tonight and Saturday. Plenty of moisture migrating northwards from the gulf of Mexico combined with decent lift along and ahead of the front will cause widespread rain, occasionally heavy, to envelop much of Southern Ontario. It will become heavier overnight in the southwest and then spread northeast affecting much of Southern Ontario on Saturday. Eastern Ontario will experience the heavier rainfall later Saturday into Saturday night. Widespread rainfall amounts of 25 to 40 mm are expected tonight through Saturday night. A few areas will likely exceed 50 mm. The rain will change briefly to snow before ending Saturday night. The warning criteria is 25 mm within 24 hours (fairly conservative criteria) based on the fact that runoff is more significant in areas where snow pack is minimal and the ground is still frozen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
think i will be in the garage  ;-)

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2011)

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW YORK...CENTRAL
VERMONT...NORTHEAST VERMONT...NORTHWEST VERMONT AND SOUTHERN
VERMONT.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

THERE IS A CHANCE OF MIXED PRECIPITATION TONIGHT INTO EARLY SATURDAY
MORNING...WITH ONLY LIGHT ACCUMULATION ANTICIPATED.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.

SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ANTICIPATED THIS WEEKEND ACROSS THE NORTH
COUNTRY...WITH HIGH IMPACT POSSIBLE.

THE COMBINATION OF MILDER TEMPERATURES...ALONG WITH INCREASING
CHANCES FOR HEAVIER PRECIPITATION AND SNOW MELT WILL CAUSE WATER
LEVELS TO RISE ON RIVERS AND STREAMS THIS WEEKEND. THIS WILL
INCREASE THE CHANCES FOR ICE BREAK UPS AND THE POTENTIAL FOR
ISOLATED ICE JAMS TO FORM. IF ANY ICE JAMS FORM...YOU CAN EXPECT
RAPID RISES...ALONG WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR LOCALIZED FLOODING.
PLEASE CONTINUE TO MONITOR RIVER LEVELS AND THE LATEST STATEMENTS
REGARDING THE POTENTIAL FOR ICE JAM FLOODING THIS WEEKEND.

IN ADDITION...THE THREAT HAS INCREASED FOR A HEAVY WET SNOW EVENT
LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY ACROSS THE NORTH COUNTRY. THIS COULD
RESULT IN SCATTERED TO WIDESPREAD POWER OUTAGES...ALONG WITH AREAS
OF DOWNED TREE LIMBS. AT THIS TIME...THE GREATEST POTENTIAL FOR A
SIGNIFICANT HEAVY WET SNOW EVENT IS FROM THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACK
MOUNTAINS IN NEW YORK INTO CENTRAL AND NORTHERN
VERMONT...INCLUDING THE CHAMPLAIN VALLEY. THERE IS PLENTY OF
UNCERTAINTY WITH THE EXACT TRACK OF SURFACE LOW PRESSURE AND THE
RESULTING LOW LEVEL THERMAL PROFILES ACROSS OUR REGION...WHICH
WILL POTENTIALLY IMPACT OUR PRECIPITATION TYPE AND AMOUNT.

PLEASE STAY TUNED TO LATER STATEMENTS AND FORECASTS ON THIS
DEVELOPING AND POTENTIALLY HIGH IMPACT EVENT ACROSS THE NORTH
COUNTRY FOR THIS UPCOMING WEEKEND.

Thanks for the heads up Loon, we did push enough wood in so we could fill two racks plus we pulled the side cover down on the wood we're using so it won't get wet.

Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 5, 2011)

still raining hard here zap!! you?   got the bathroom cupboards painted though   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> still raining hard here zap!! you?   got the bathroom cupboards painted though
> 
> loon





Still raining hard this way also Loon, we took down some hung up branches around the house plus I ran over to recycle and thaT Is it. They're forecasting 8-16 inches of heavy snow starting later tonight.


I did take a run down so I could check the brook this morning (not bad) but when I go down in the morning on Sunday and Monday the water should be hauling a__  down through.



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 5, 2011)

snow all day tomorrow also, but not half as much as you guys  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 7, 2011)

ended up being not that bad a day here zap  (big wind) ;-P    but still get a kick out of Emma not being able to get in the truck  :cheese: 

6'' bunny hop's and thats it


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

So far we only received about 5 inches with more coming in tonight. Did Emma ride in the cab or did you give her some help?


Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 7, 2011)

we mighta got 2'' thats all? and yes she endend up in the cab   

these dogs sure have me covered   


loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> we mighta got 2'' thats all? and yes she endend up in the cab
> 
> these dogs sure have me covered
> 
> ...




Well over a foot overnight Loon, what did you get for snow?


Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 7, 2011)

we only got about another 2''  :cheese:

calling for 3 days of rain this week though zap  :roll:


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 8, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> we only got about another 2''  :cheese:
> 
> calling for 3 days of rain this week though zap  :roll:




I'd rather have snow!  :coolgrin: 



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 13, 2011)

i hear ya zap as we got rained out today  %-P  pretty much just hung around in the garage...

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like a new garage, how old is it? You have to love the dogs, made for the camera plus great friends.



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 13, 2011)

built 3 years ago but its still a work in progress.. nothing around here gets done too quick  :cheese: 

got pics of the thing growing up zap, just cant find them on this pute crap right now?   

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 13, 2011)

did a little splitting today with the maple we got a couple weeks ago  ;-) 

Emma is behind the splitter somewhere?   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 14, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1300074640"]did a little splitting today with the maple we got a couple weeks ago  ;-) 

Emma is behind the splitter somewhere?   

loon


Looks good Loon, looks like this week will be a week we lose more snow. How do you keep the dogs clean?



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 14, 2011)

calling sunny and mild here this week zap..

and we cant keep them clean at all  %-P  but thats fine  ;-)  

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> i hear ya zap as we got rained out today  %-P  pretty much just hung around in the garage...
> 
> loon



Huh . . . thought for sure I was going to get a pic of you and Murph just sitting in the garage with a couple of beers near to hand . . . er . . . near to paw.


----------



## loon (Mar 15, 2011)

thats Emma jake, Murphy was in the house grabbing us a couple  :cheese:

will see what i can come up with friday night?  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 19, 2011)

Murphy didnt want to help out in the splitting today jake? but me and Emma had a hoot


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 19, 2011)

Is that an Old Milwaukee Emma has?


Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 20, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Is that an Old Milwaukee Emma has?
> 
> 
> Zap



'light' zap  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They make a real good N/A also.


Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 20, 2011)

good to know for sure    thanks eh!!

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 20, 2011)

calling for another nice day over here zap  ;-) think i might get the big saws out and play with these guys... you heading out?


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a plan to me, Loon what size bar a you running?  Not much going on here other than I think I'll bring a trailer load of white ash to my neighbor.




Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 20, 2011)

wish there was more ash here, and the one husky has a 20inch bar.

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 20, 2011)

awhile ago but everything going fine  ;-) 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good loon, I wish the ground around here looked like that.



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 26, 2011)

beauty day today.. let the dogs take me for a drive before we got hauling   














loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 26, 2011)

Must be nice Loon, pop a cold one and let the dogs drive. What type of wood are you hauling?



Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 26, 2011)

it was a fun day zap  ;-) cool/windy but nice and sunny.. and pretty much all elm.

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 26, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> it was a fun day zap  ;-) cool/windy but nice and sunny.. and pretty much all elm.
> 
> loon





I hear that elm can be a bastard to split, looks like next weekend I'll try getting back in. We still have over a foot of snow in certain places.




Zap


----------



## loon (Mar 26, 2011)

dont forget the camera eh!  elm is the main wood i deal with here and learnt real quick not to fight with it on the splitter..

very frustrating %-P  but if ya just flip it over and follow the same split its fine  :coolsmile: 

loon


----------



## loon (Mar 27, 2011)

nice sunny day again but pretty cold and windy. so went into the woods and played with some deadfall   







loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 28, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> beauty day today.. let the dogs take me for a drive before we got hauling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just picturing you hanging out in the back of the pick up while Murphy and Emma drive you to the woodlot brought a smile to my face . . . as always I love the pics . . . still wondering about any place that allows dogs to drive cars though.


----------



## loon (Mar 29, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Just picturing you hanging out in the back of the pick up while Murphy and Emma drive you to the woodlot brought a smile to my face . . . as always I love the pics . . . still wondering about any place that allows dogs to drive cars though.



by the look of my visa card jake, i think they ordered their own lisence plate also?  %-P


----------



## loon (Apr 2, 2011)

here we are getting ready to head out and grab some more deadfall and i guess Murphy finally taught Emma how to run the bike  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> here we are getting ready to head out and grab some more deadfall and i guess Murphy finally taught Emma how to run the bike  :cheese:





Keep them coming loon. Think Murphy and Emma can navigate the hills over here.



Zap


----------



## loon (Apr 2, 2011)

they should be able to, but gonna have to get them a pair of these though  :cheese:






we just came in with another load of deadfall and this stuff is dandy..BUT.. does it ever burn hot!! ;-P


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 2, 2011)

That stuff looks like you could throw it in the stove tonight!


----------



## loon (Apr 2, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> That stuff looks like you could throw it in the stove tonight!



 right out of the trailer flatbed :cheese: 

have lots of stacked dry but also have fun doing it this way...

loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> here we are getting ready to head out and grab some more deadfall and i guess Murphy finally taught Emma how to run the bike  :cheese:



Love the pics of your dogs . . . I swear it looks like you've trained them to do your wood processing work for you.


----------



## loon (Apr 4, 2011)

them getting the wood into the stove is next jake  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Apr 9, 2011)

across the road dealing with the locust/maple that came down last summer in a good storm..

on third bucket full and probably another 8 or 9 to go.. got to have hands back when splitting the locust as it sure is a strong wood and snaps when split  :bug:   :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 9, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1302384879"]across the road dealing with the locust/maple that came down last summer in a good storm..

on third bucket full and probably another 8 or 9 to go.. got to have hands back when splitting the locust as it sure is a strong wood and snaps when split  :bug:   :cheese: 

loon





Loon, looks like it was a good time. I was in the woods all day today hauling out that quaking aspen for the shoulder season, started with a sweatshirt on this morning which lasted about 30 minutes then got down to the t-shirt.



Zap


----------



## loon (Apr 9, 2011)

same here zap,beauty day  ;-)only problem i had dealing with the wood at the road was the neighbors stopping in for a drink every twenty minutes..



tanked loon  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 9, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> same here zap,beauty day  ;-)  only problem i had dealing with the wood at the road was the nieghbors stopping in for a drink every twenty minutes..
> 
> tanked loon  :cheese:








I hope you had enough beer!



Zap


----------



## loon (Apr 10, 2011)

had to reload today zap  :cheese: 


so i ran into another neighbor yesterday and he asked if i could knock a bunch of locust down for him and 'yes' was the quick answer..

but except for the big limbs i was dealing with yesterday this kind of tree is a first for me.   been reading up on it and they say its a good burning tree?
 does anyone on the board know much about locust??

 thanks eh! 

Terry


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 10, 2011)

Black Locust is good stuff! Some will say that it is bad because it burns too hot and will warp a stove.
Here's a recent discussion.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73526/


----------



## loon (Apr 10, 2011)

jeeez! it was just up on the board? thanks flatbed     guess i didnt read it cause like i said its a first for me  ;-) 

there are around 50 he wants taken away  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1302474652"]had to reload today zap  :cheese: 


so i ran into another neighbor yesterday and he asked if i could knock a bunch of locust down for him and 'yes' was the quick answer..

but except for the big limbs i was dealing with yesterday this kind of tree is a first for me.   been reading up on it and they say its a good burning tree?
 does anyone on the board know much about locust??

 thanks eh! 

Terry







Loon, are you getting any of the wood?



Zap


----------



## loon (Apr 10, 2011)

everything i deal with now is mine as i just found out that my buddy Leo and his wife are done with wood heating zap. they are both 80ish and just cant deal with it anymore..

i still have full access to the 600acres, but like helping them out and still will with whatever needs to be done on their farm.

loon


----------



## loon (Apr 16, 2011)

just brutal here today and tomorrow, so hanging around in the house doing a little painting  ;-P


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 17, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> jeeez! it was just up on the board? thanks flatbed     guess i didnt read it cause like i said its a first for me  ;-)
> 
> there are around 50 he wants taken away  :cheese:
> 
> loon


Wow, what I wouldn't give for 50 straight black locusts.  That is a gold mine.  Cut some black locust around here but rarely that straight and tall with no limbs.  Great stuff, stinks when it burns though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 17, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> stinks when it burns though.



Stinks _outside_ when it burns. ;-P


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 17, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but don't open the door to reload to fast :sick:


----------



## loon (Apr 17, 2011)

did a little today and thanks for the info guys. and sure didnt know it was that good of wood? heading over with the camera right now as there is an endless supply of it on the farm  :cheese: the neighbors property butts up to it and while he has a couple hundred trees, there are a couple thousand over here  ;-)


----------



## loon (Apr 17, 2011)

the stand of them are on around an acre and a 1/2 which i never even thought of dealing with? but this has changed for sure  :cheese: 

and will not take the dogs there again as they are full of burrs right now  %-P


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 18, 2011)

Loon, I know you can't tell much from pictures, especially color, so I am going to ask.  Is the wood pale yellow?  Something about those logs doesn't look right for Black locust.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 18, 2011)

looking Good! it looks like your dogs are having fun haha


----------



## loon (Apr 18, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> looking Good! it looks like your dogs are having fun haha



 thanks eh, and yah they always do 106...  




			
				tfdchief said:
			
		

> Loon, I know you can't tell much from pictures, especially color, so I am going to ask.  Is the wood pale yellow?  Something about those logs doesn't look right for Black locust.



it does look like that? but will take a couple better pics of it tomorrow...


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 18, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> it does look like that? but will take a couple better pics of it tomorrow...


 OK loon but what I meant was, black locust wood *should *be pale yellow, but in the pics it looks almost white.


----------



## loon (Apr 18, 2011)

the colour is green and yellow..


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a locust grove and locust wood to me.  Nice score!


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 18, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Looks like a locust grove and locust wood to me.  Nice score!


To me too.  I just didn't see the pale yellow wood I am use to.


----------



## loon (Apr 18, 2011)

kinda hard to see but it is yellow/green right beside the bark chief    the thorns are not alot of fun to deal with  ;-P 

and the bark almost comes right off? will split some on the weekend just to have a look...

loon


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 18, 2011)

That is strange.  I don't doubt that it is Black Locust because everything about it looks that way, except the color of the wood.  All Black Locust I have ever cut was distinctly pale yellow.  But then maybe it is a local thing, cause you are a long way from me.  Looks like a heck of score!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2011)

Kinda like the guy who finds out that the black liquid that's been oozing out of the ground in his back yard for years is oil! Major score!


----------



## loon (Apr 18, 2011)

went out and did a quick split and this is how it came out...
 the only problem about the location of them is its totally covered in burr bushes..but will let it dry up a bit then take the tractor down to do some skimming   

ya i hear ya flatbed, not a friggen clue what i got into  ;-)


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 18, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> went out and did a quick split and this is how it came out...
> the only problem about the location of them is its totally covered in burr bushes..but will let it dry up a bit then take the tractor down to do some skimming
> 
> ya i hear ya flatbed, not a friggen clue what i got into  ;-)


Now it looks the right color! ;-)


----------



## maxed_out (Apr 18, 2011)

Another vote for locust here, sweet burning stuff.


----------



## loon (Apr 19, 2011)

went down and talked to the fella yesterday and asked him to paint the tree's he wants gone..

wasnt expecting what i seen tonite!!

just got a hold of my buddy from work and we will be doing the work friday. tractor/4 wheeler/trailers/trucks/chainsaws will be busy  :cheese:

will post a pic or 2  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Apr 22, 2011)

here are my boys helping out and there were 7 of us at it    28 trees down and will be bringing half of them up to the house..

got more pictures but i am having problems putting them up???

loon


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 23, 2011)

That's quite a score loon. Nice to have all that help. Looks like you had great weather. My son and I got rained out getting the neighbor's tree. Hope to finish tomorrow.


----------



## loon (Apr 23, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> That's quite a score loon. Nice to have all that help. Looks like you had great weather. My son and I got rained out getting the neighbor's tree. Hope to finish tomorrow.




 chief the weather was great and yes it sure was nice to have help as the hill woulda done me in for sure   

there were a few large elm/maple on the right of the pic that i pulled out with the truck but basically we just worked down the left of the picture..the fella had been making brush piles before i started giving him a hand and we just added to them..

i dropped all the trees and that went well except for a big hanger but we pulled that out with the tractor..

it was good timing as we are getting big rain today and have fun with your wood today    

loon


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, sweet score loon.


----------



## loon (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks Solar..

was wondering how you like your Shindaiwa?  i am going to be buying another chainsaw as my 3 year old stihl broke again yesterday and the thing is costing me more than its worth... will post a pic of the problem in a bit.

loon


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> was wondering how you like your Shindaiwa?



Shindaiwa makes solid equipment.  I have that saw and a string trimmer that has a pretty gnarly 8" circular brush cutter set up that has been in the family for a few decades now.  Not sure what saw you are looking at, I have a 20" bar with full chisel on the 416.  It gets the job done if you are patient but is underpowered for that set up IMO.  The Husky 371/2 is a much better firewood saw IMO.


----------



## loon (Apr 23, 2011)

ok thanks eh  i run 2 Husky's also but they arent mine and will look into the 371.

a screw snapped and wedged up against the magnet,got it free but cant get the flywheel off?? 

any pointers gang?? 

thanks

loon


----------



## loon (Apr 23, 2011)

the rain finally quit and i wedged a piece of wood beside the screw to hold it away from the magnets but that only lasted about 20 minutes  :cheese: 

we are still going at it though with the husky...gonna get the tractor and knock this wood down as it isnt the safest way to cut logs.. imo  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 27, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1303517581"]here are my boys helping out and there were 7 of us at it    28 trees down and will be bringing half of them up to the house..

got more pictures but i am having problems putting them up???

loon



Looks good Loon and keep the young guys working!  ;-) 



Zap


----------



## loon (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks zap and the pair of them are pretty good to come out and give me a hand when needed  ;-) 

my buddy from work is still stopping in down the road and collecting the downed trees. we should be cleaned up by the end of the weekend...

loon


----------



## loon (May 1, 2011)

did the usual today  ;-) 

and just about ready to put a fire on  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2011)

Loon it looks like you've been busy, have you finished with all the wood and the dogs look great.




GIBIR


----------



## loon (May 1, 2011)

thanks zap and finished yesterday what i had to do down the road "stumps"  %-P  will let my buddy come and get the rest... he has no access to wood and i like helping him and his family out  ;-)

going back outside now to try and figure how i am gonna knock this dead elm down with no damage??? will post a pic in a bit..

loon


----------



## certified106 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a good weekend to me!


----------



## loon (May 2, 2011)

ya we had fun 106  ;-) 

hard to explain with this picture but the elm on the left has to come down and on the right you can see my house outline.. quick guesstimate is the tree is 120ft and the house is 119ft  :cheese: 

will see what we can do next weekend   

i am on the road with the camera with hydro wires, so this way aint an option...

loon


----------



## loon (May 6, 2011)

did some locust splitting today and had some help..but think i am losing some btu's?  
as Emma seems to like debarking the wood  %-P   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (May 7, 2011)

Loon is that some of the stuff you cut earlier this year? Good too have the dogs back in the picture.



Zap


----------



## loon (May 7, 2011)

the maple on the left is from that big limb that fell on the house last year and the couple pieces she is playing with is the locust i have been dealing with the last couple weeks.

being new to locust, i didnt know how easy the bark comes off?  and just how thick it is...

loon


----------



## loon (May 8, 2011)

here we are today..


----------



## thewoodlands (May 8, 2011)

[quote author="loon" date="1304831985"]here we are today..






Loon, I'm not sure how long they have been together but they seem like great dogs.





GIBIR


----------



## loon (May 8, 2011)

Murphy is 2 zap and Emma on the right is 1. same mom but different dads  ;-)


----------



## loon (May 14, 2011)

middle of May eh???  %-P  and was just informed it was chilly in the house..yes dear   

nothing but miserable weather for the next week.

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> middle of May eh???  %-P  and was just informed it was chilly in the house..yes dear
> 
> nothing but miserable weather for the next week.
> 
> loon





Looks real nice Loon plus a nice idea. They are calling for rain through next Friday over here about you.





Zap


----------



## loon (May 14, 2011)

same here zap, nothing but cold and rain in the forecast with a high tomorrow 8c=46f  ;-P 

 kinda missed using the woodstove the past while  :cheese:

loon


----------



## loon (May 20, 2011)

havent been out getting wood in quite awhile as this rain just wont let up  :-/   but did get a parcel in the mail today from a lady down in Arizona.. 
 had the pair of them done for my wife's birthday present and think she nailed them pretty darn good   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (May 20, 2011)

Loon, the lady did a great job and I'm sure it is a great gift. 





Zap


----------



## loon (May 20, 2011)

thanks zap we like it alot.. and i didnt mean to sound like it was just some lady  :cheese:  her name is Diane and here is her website, very nice to chat with for sure  ;-) 

Murphy and Emma made the 'gallery'   

loon

http://www.petportraitsbydiane.com/


----------



## firefighterjake (May 23, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> havent been out getting wood in quite awhile as this rain just wont let up  :-/   but did get a parcel in the mail today from a lady down in Arizona..
> had the pair of them done for my wife's birthday present and think she nailed them pretty darn good
> 
> loon



I disagree . . . they should be driving your truck, ATV, etc. to make them look more natural.


----------



## loon (May 23, 2011)

never even thought of that one jake? ;-)   will have to look into it   

loon


----------



## loon (May 28, 2011)

Me and Murphy went out between rains and tried to get some fun in.






 but it started again and came back in the house and did this..end of May eh!! ;-P 

loon






loon


----------



## thewoodlands (May 28, 2011)

Loon the weather sure does suck, the fire does seem like a good idea. Coming home it was raining dogs & dogs, drove out of it 10 miles later and we never did get hit here.




Zap


----------



## loon (May 28, 2011)

out west here is having a real bad time zap, as you guys over in the States  :shut:  

so i guess i shouldnt complain as we are just getting heavy rain with no flooding around our home..

Terry


----------



## loon (Jun 4, 2011)

back down working at the cemetery today and was asked if i wanted these  poplar and a large maple that went down in a storm a few weeks ago and was just wondering if its worth dealing with the poplar??  they dont have to be taken out of the woods.

 thanks eh 

loon







back at the house but Emma went  down with me and the camera  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> back down working at the cemetery today and was asked if i wanted these  poplar and a large maple that went down in a storm a few weeks ago and was just wondering if its worth dealing with the poplar??  they dont have to be taken out of the woods.
> 
> thanks eh
> 
> ...





Loon I've never burned any but did get some cut and stacked so it will be ready for burning this year. The way I look at it if it's down I grab it.

The popple we burn will save on the cherry so why not. Nice ash tree in the picture with Emma.


Zap


----------



## loon (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks zap.. still debating what to do with it? just talked to the fella yesterday that has all the locust and i guess there are another half dozen he would like dropped, so told him to give them a mark and i will be down tomorrow  ;-P 

and i hope the ash out lasts me  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> just wondering if its worth dealing with the poplar??


We have Tulip Poplar (Yellow) around here. I don't go out of my way to get it. Not much heat value, but it'll work for shoulder fires. On the plus side, it's very easy to carry. :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> just talked to the fella yesterday that has all the locust and i guess there are another half dozen he would like dropped, so told him to give them a mark and i will be down tomorrow  ;-P



With the Locust option available, I wouldn't be wasting any time on the Poplar.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 5, 2011)

It takes no more work or time to get good wood than it takes to get the other type. So I would naturally be inclined to take the locust. 

However, there might be more to it that this. Perhaps by cleaning up the poplar for them you might get more good wood in the future plus you would be doing a good deed. Poplar can be burned and in many places that is their main source of wood. It might smell a bit when cutting and will be wet but it will also dry fast and get rid of the smell. It also splits easy and can make good kindling. It also can be burned to your advantage during those times when you do not want lots of heat or even during the winter time during the daylight hours. 

I would not expect it to give you coals (it won't) and you may get a few more ashes for the same amount of heat, but it will burn and give you heat; just won't give heat for as long as locust will. And again, because this is in a cemetery, you might be doing a good deed. For example, I tore down an old building in a local cemetery last summer and took anything that was salvageable. Then we buried what was left. This cemetery is owned by our township and they were very thankful for the assistance as otherwise they would have had to hire this all done. So it helped the whole township.


----------



## loon (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks gang and what i will be doing is cutting them back and will use the tractor to push them in the bush further..







and this big fella which i thought was maple,isnt..






almost looks like a nut tree??






will go back down and get a better picture of the leaves from the tree it fell away from.  and Dennis i hear ya about the church which i dont belong to but my buddy across the road and his wife are very much great members there and i was just helping him out  ;-) 

Terry


----------



## loon (Jun 5, 2011)

this is the one and it's gonna be a job for sure getting it out...







anybody got an idea?

thanks eh..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 6, 2011)

Loon that is a nice size tree, what size bar are you bucking it up with?




Zap


----------



## loon (Jun 6, 2011)

think i am gonna need at least the 22in husky zap?  the plan i am thinking is cutting the fence down and limb it then pull out with the tractor?  but it will probably go different once i start  %-P


----------



## loon (Jun 12, 2011)

nice breezy day to deal with some more of the locust which i brought up from down the road  ;-) 







and this is why i go through so much ice every weekend, as he forgets to close the lid when done  ;-P


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 12, 2011)

Loon great pictures of the dogs, don't you tell me they can deliver you a beer.  :coolgrin: 





Zap


----------



## loon (Jun 13, 2011)

very nice day over here for sure zap  ;-) how did you guys make out?

but i think they might want on the payroll with the delivery thing   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 13, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> very nice day over here for sure zap  ;-) how did you guys make out?
> 
> but i think they might want on the payroll with the delivery thing
> 
> loon







Not a bad day at all on Sunday Loon, we had a very light rain until about 2:00 pm then the sun came out. I delivered wood most of the day.




Zap


----------



## lukem (Jun 13, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> this is the one and it's gonna be a job for sure getting it out...
> 
> 
> anybody got an idea?
> ...



Not sure what kid of tree it is, but it has a wicked twist in it and probably won't be much fun to split.


----------



## loon (Jun 13, 2011)

sounds good zap!

and it sure is a big twist lukem  ;-P  no big rush either getting it out...

loon


----------



## Ring (Jun 17, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> well he got a few cuts in but i think he pinched the bar  :cheese:



That's because he's a south paw! Well done though!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a ruff cut.




Zap


----------



## loon (Jun 18, 2011)

cleaned the septic today and there was a little run off pulling the hose back .. and Emma found it before me  :shut:  :lol:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2011)

They cut and stack your wood and even bring you a beer and this is the thanks Emma gets. Emma still looks happier then a pig in chit.



Zap


----------



## loon (Jun 18, 2011)

Murphy was pretty much the same zap    now they stink like perfume and not sure what is worse??? :cheese: 

loon


----------



## Ring (Jun 18, 2011)

Ring said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loon (Jul 1, 2011)

out to the cottage yesterday and was one of those days that everything i touched broke  ;-P  came back to the house to reload on gear and heading back out today...











gonna take the chainsaw as there are a couple dead elm that have to come down by the driveway...

Terry


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks great loon, kick back and wet the line and have a cold one.


zap


----------



## smokinj (Jul 1, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here this should do it....Just cut stright down the middle!


----------



## loon (Jul 1, 2011)

now thats a saw jay  ;-) 

just got back as it was just a work day zap.. the tree's were anti-climatic, but did have Heather on the weedwhacker  :coolgrin: 

and do you think i could find a push mower the last couple days  :shut: the carb on the old one is done and not worth fixing and tried to find a used one around here but nothing?? usually tripping over the friggen things!








there are a couple more in the tree's that went down also..and the pair in the picture did not hit the ice shack  :cheese:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 1, 2011)

Sheesh Smokin- that blade is upside down- it's for Autralian trees.  You got screwed.

Great dog pics Loon


----------



## smokinj (Jul 1, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Sheesh Smokin- that blade is upside down- it's for Autralian trees.  You got screwed.
> 
> Great dog pics Loon



Yea you know how those Aussie's roll! Nothing fancy Just BEER........ :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks good Loon but a picture without the dogs, I'm pissed!  ;-) 




zap


----------



## loon (Jul 2, 2011)

:lol:  wont happen again

we knew we were only gonna be a few hours, and its easier to leave them in their run while cutting out there...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks great, I'll say this bring on the cooler weather.



zap


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

poking away tonite as it was nice and windy  ;-)


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> poking away tonite as it was nice and windy  ;-)



I don't know if i'd trust my dog to back a trailer...you know with having to steer in the opposite direction and all.


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

Murphy backed the trailer right into the house then tried to run for it,
 leaving Emma hung up in the back to take the blame   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> poking away tonite as it was nice and windy  ;-)



They look like they need a break from cutting and stacking  ;-) still looking great.

gibir


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

i just let them deal with it zap..

and one of them can fix the tilt on the stack  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2011)

They must love this cooler weather we have at night, we dropped down to 48 last night.

gibir


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

Murphy has been sick for the last couple days? but is fine now? we were gonna take him in to the vet, but as of right now, no need to  ;-) 

heading to the cottage tomorrow and will take the camera...

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy has been sick for the last couple days? but is fine now? we were gonna take him in to the vet, but as of right now, no need to  ;-)
> 
> heading to the cottage tomorrow and will take the camera...
> 
> loon



Have fun at the cottage. Do you think it was the heat with Murphy?

gibir


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

not sure zap? he was a mess! so was his kennel which he has never done before...

got home today from work and he was his old self for sure  ;-)


----------



## richg (Jul 15, 2011)

Your property looks like doggie paradise. Woods, a lake, plenty of room to run. Active pups are happy pups.


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

ya they got it pretty good rich  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Jul 15, 2011)

guess they know where we are going..  :coolsmile:


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> guess they know where we are going..  :coolsmile:



Make sure you check the odometer  Look for cornstalks under the frame.  Car wash doesn't get rid of them if you go muddin'.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck Indiana is all Corn.... lol


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> guess they know where we are going..  :coolsmile:



Ok Loon, they can run a saw,stack wood,drive the four wheeler but can they fish!

gibir


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.  And I got busted once upon a time because of the corn.


----------



## lukem (Jul 15, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the better question is, "can they clean the fish loon catches"?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finding your way out can be quit tricky! ;-)


----------



## loon (Jul 17, 2011)

they tried to go for a fish zap but the trolling motor kicked the bucket  ;-) 







had some company today and thought it was just the doe? but when i pulled them up on the pute you can see she had a little one with her


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like a great place Loon, nice pictures.

zap


----------



## loon (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks eh  ;-)   we all had a good time for sure..

got the dock rebuilt and the Loons were putting on a show all weekend   











loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 19, 2011)

We see the Loons in the spring and again in the fall. Just so many boats and sea - doos on a small body of water, when everyone heads home and the river slows down then they return.

zap


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

had a very good friend of mine and maybe yours? diagnosed with Diabetes today and not alot of fun for sure..

i know Murphy will be ripping into some Elm in a couple months though..so will post the pics  ;-) 

loon


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 21, 2011)

Loon, 
Had a Lab that developed that at age 8. She had been having issues for many months before the diagnosis. She lived a fine 5 years following that diagnosis to age 13. Diabetes, I feel, had taken most of her sight by the end, and caused failures internally. I suspect kidney failure. Beyond the end, the day to day is not bad to deal with. Assuming you will be administering intravenous insulin, I can offer some tips. We kept the syringe in the fridge with the insulin. This allowed for longer use. Cleaned with rubbing alcohol between uses, it would last 5 - 7 days. It would dull and cause her to flinch at the time of insertion. This is an expensive undertaking, and saving dollars by multiple uses of the syringe helped. We were using human insulin, which was the best option then. I believe there are better options now. I always injected her on top of the neck. Grabbed a hold of some skin with the left hand and kind of used a petting motion that would both distract her and relax the skin. Quick insertion is best. Most times she never knew the needle was inserted. The cold insulin was the thing she felt most, in my opinion. The toughest part is gauging the levels. Strips to test urine were the method, and again, that was not cheap. Once you get a grip on levels, your job will get easier. Make sure she eats after shots. Very important! Lack of food will cause seizures. She looks like a sweetheart and your lucky to have each other. Good luck with it all.


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

thank you mywaynow..

loon


----------



## smokinj (Jul 21, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thank you mywaynow..
> 
> loon



Those dogs look like they need there own pfd! ;-)


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 21, 2011)

You have two beautiful dogs Loon, they look similar to the one I lost last year, I still miss her.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 21, 2011)

I absolutely love the photos of Murphy and Emma . . . and hopefully they will live a long life despite the diabetes.


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks gang  ;-) here we are on the way to the vets this morning and i think he knew what was up  :lol: 







and i seen this yesterday so had to bring the camera... wonder who will be making this months payment?  :sick:  ;-P 







loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 21, 2011)

Loon; I hope Murph is feeling better and everything works out. How much a month do you think on the Mercedes?

zap


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

will tell ya tonight when i get the bill zap  ;-P 

his all day visit to the vets didnt last to long as i got a call awhile ago and was told i better go get him as he was tearing the place up  :shut:  they couldnt monitor him right cause he wouldnt settle down,so we will be going back at 2 and at 6 for his testing..

Emma made the trip also..


----------



## steviep (Jul 21, 2011)

could you post a couple of closeup pic's of your log splitter I have the same one but it looks like you have bigger tables on each side I would like to see how they are mounted and how big they are. Thank you.


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

give me a minute and will go take a couple pics  ;-)  i know i farmer welded them on after i bought it...


----------



## loon (Jul 21, 2011)

as you know what came with the machine was 'iffie' so i grabbed a length of heavy steel, cut to fit and did a quick retro fit..

but made the one on the engine side a little longer as when the splits were falling they were landing right on top of it..

also re-welded the arms as they were pretty cheap.  the machine works great but still gonna do a couple more mods on it..
but basically now just going for different tires.

engine side 37''x 8''...right side 34''x 8''

loon


----------



## loon (Jul 23, 2011)

Murphy didnt really feel like helping today, but me and Emma gave it a go for a bit..


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice work Loon on a hot muggy day, did you start treatment for murph yet?


zap


----------



## loon (Jul 23, 2011)

third day now zap  ;-)


----------



## loon (Jul 24, 2011)

my buddy across the road had a large farm dog years ago and he built it for him,but it hasnt been used in years so they gave it to Murphy and Emma today  ;-) but by the size of it i might just stack some wood in it  :cheese:


----------



## loon (Jul 30, 2011)

here we are today and pretty much the first thing Murphy has wanted to do since last week.. will wait till the sun go's down a bit and get back to filling the carport  ;-) 

was gonna take them for a run on the farm but i better wait till the vet gives me the ok...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2011)

It's good to see Murph out and about.


zap


----------



## loon (Jul 30, 2011)

thought everything was good zap? but back in the house he is?  wouldnt wish this crap on anybody!!

buddy of mine at work has it bad but he knows when its time for a needle. Murphy ..not so much..

Terry


----------



## loon (Aug 20, 2011)

Murphy is in great shape right now    the vet did good!! so to celabrate we went out today and bought a new toy  ;-) 

loon


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy is in great shape right now    the vet did good!! so to celabrate we went out today and bought a new toy  ;-)
> 
> loon



Murphy looks very pleased with his new toy


----------



## loon (Aug 21, 2011)

did some cutting last night weatherguy and it sure makes short work of a log  ;-)


----------



## rottiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Loon, murph looks great, hope he's doing well.


----------



## loon (Aug 21, 2011)

he is alot better rotti  ;-)  his numbers are high but we are still testing his insulin amounts...


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy is in great shape right now    the vet did good!! so to celabrate we went out today and bought a new toy  ;-)
> 
> loon




Loon it's great to see Murph back at it, nice looking saw so I guess it's time to get it dirty.


zap


----------



## loon (Aug 22, 2011)

did you get that storm today zap? the temp dropped big time and we got some work done right after  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 22, 2011)

We had some rain early and after seven tonight. The splitting and stacking starts on Monday then mill on the weekends and maybe Friday if I can get all the work done at the shop so Friday would be a day off.


zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice looking saw . . . and good to hear from Murphy again . . . and well you too Loon.


----------



## loon (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks jake... will see how the weekend go's and maybe get some shots with him out in the woods dealing with a few trees  ;-)


----------



## loon (Aug 28, 2011)

the half broken maple in the middle of the bales is next  ;-) 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice pic Loon, whatever happened to a square meal?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 3, 2011)

those squares are way too much work zap  :lol:  here we are today and me and Emma got the locust wall done and your right (MUGGY)  ;-) 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice, is that for this years burning season?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 3, 2011)

no i will leave it up for a couple 3 years  ;-)

have a boat load of Maple and dead standing Elm for this year..


----------



## loon (Sep 5, 2011)

cloudy and chilly here today..great day for some wood  ;-) 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Sep 5, 2011)

Yup, your right Loon.  Waitin to get out of work @ 4 so I can go home and play in the wood pile..................


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 5, 2011)

been lazy so it's high time to start working the wood again


----------



## loon (Sep 5, 2011)

have fun Rotti  ;-)  great looking setup Steve   

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 5, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> cloudy and chilly here today..great day for some wood  ;-)
> 
> loon




What type of wood is that in the picture? 

zap


----------



## Stevebass4 (Sep 5, 2011)

Log guy just showed up :D


----------



## loon (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotta love those trucks pulling in  :cheese: 



thought it was a Maple last week zap? but will go get a picture of the leaves as it isnt? the top was in the tree line but pulled it out with the tractor yesterday and found out they are oval shaped?..


----------



## loon (Sep 5, 2011)

here it is Zap?






and here is a bunch of standing dead Elm that can kinda be seen along the tree line and will be in the stove this year  ;-) about 30 on the ground when done.






had some extra hands as Mrs Loon came out to give me a hand this afternoon.. :cheese: 



Terry


----------



## loon (Sep 5, 2011)

Murphy finally came out to help also. but a little late


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure on the I.D. but it's nice that the wife and Murph both got out in the field with you. Since we started milling the wife has been helping, some quality time spent back in the woods the last month and a half.



zap


----------



## loon (Sep 10, 2011)

buddy of mine makes Turky calls and i guess Butternut wood is very good for the sound? here is some of the wood i knocked down for him and will drop off at the mill..

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> buddy of mine makes Turky calls and i guess Butternut wood is very good for the sound? here is some of the wood i knocked down for him and will drop off at the mill..
> 
> loon




Looks good loon, do you ever use his calls?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 10, 2011)

he made me one a couple years ago zap  ;-)  very nice call for sure...


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks real nice.


zap


----------



## rottiman (Sep 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy finally came out to help also. but a little late



Loon, how did Murph fare out on his bush trip?  He looks pretty good in the pic.


----------



## loon (Sep 10, 2011)

he's doing pretty well Rotti  ;-)  we know he will never be the same but i sure the hell aint gonna give up on him  :coolgrin:

mind you.. with the vet bills and me being stuck eating Kraft Dinner, it's getting a little old  :lol:

loon


----------



## rottiman (Sep 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> he's doing pretty well Rotti  ;-)  we know he will never be the same but i sure the hell aint gonna give up on him  :coolgrin:
> 
> mind you.. with the vet bills and me being stuck eating Kraft Dinner, it's getting a little old  :lol:
> 
> loon



Hang in there Loon, he's worth every cent. good on ya for lookin out for your buds..............


----------



## loon (Sep 10, 2011)

;-) 

we filled the truck up today with dead elm, which will be a road trip tomorrow to the cottage..


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2011)

It's nice seeing Murph & Emma both with you, I hear the elm is a tough splitter.


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 11, 2011)

it's all throw in's zap  ;-) 

just got in the house and me and my buddy across the road were chatting.. gonna take down a monster elm tomorrow beside the house..will have the camera just in case  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds good.


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 11, 2011)

big change of plans  :shut: the old fella decided that they are not installing a new furnace this year and i guess i will be scrambling for 12 cord of as dry as i can find wood for them  ;-P
there are a few kids up the road that are new here and would like to work a few weekends so it may not be as bad as i am thinking?

had Mrs Loon helping out today  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 11, 2011)

Loon nice job, is that the big elm?

zap


----------



## loon (Sep 11, 2011)

no its a bunch of maple i dragged up last year zap..the big elm is gonna wait till the leaves are down as its hopefully gonna drop right  :cheese:  and its messy in there right now..


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 11, 2011)

Is that the Maple you dragged out without limbing it up?  :snake: 


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 12, 2011)

way too many questions for me to remember Zapper


----------



## loon (Sep 12, 2011)

we did haul some wood today though  ;-) 






here's Murphy checking out the dock that we gotta fix this fall  ;-)


----------



## loon (Sep 17, 2011)

going around the farm pulling out the tricky ones today  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 17, 2011)

Loon you had a great day for it. Looks like it was dead, what type of wood do you think it is?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 17, 2011)

had alot of fun today for sure zap  ;-)  mostly dead elm..but!!  found a few Ash  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 17, 2011)

Loon did you get hit with the EAB yet ?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 18, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Loon did you get hit with the EAB yet ?
> 
> 
> zap



not yet zap but its looking like just a matter of time  :shut:


----------



## onetracker (Sep 18, 2011)

some 12/13 and beyond gathering:

this week i cut a good sized ice-fall hickory limb....been down since last winter. probably a face cord. 
yesterday dropped a 3 year standing dead red oak probably over a cord for that one. gonna c/s/s/ that one in the next week or so.
gonna c/s/s s%&tload; of downed red maple. my goal is to have a big store of it to use for shoulder season. even considering c/s/s pine for the same. what a luxury it will be to have seasoned early-wood for once and not tap into the primo hardwoods.
gonna hit the logging yard for some BIG rounds...mostly red oak, sugar maple, cherry and ash. those a re gonna go in the big pile and get split and stacked whenever i can get to them. i tend to hoard the stuff from the logging yard when possible cuz if not the vultures come in with monster trucks and take all the cut-offs. that leaves so little for the locals to rely on. anyway...i'm grateful to have them so close.


----------



## loon (Sep 20, 2011)

well today sucked  :shut:  had to put my buddy down...

Terry


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 20, 2011)

Loon we are very sorry to hear about Murph, can't imagine what you're going through.


zap


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Loon, its sucks to lose one of your best friends, Murph was a beauty


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> well today sucked  :shut:  had to put my buddy down...
> 
> Terry



I truly am sorry to hear this Loon . . . truly sorry . . . Murph was pretty special.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear the bad news. I don't know what else to say. So sorry.


----------



## certified106 (Sep 20, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that . I have had to make that decision before and it's never an easy one. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## James02 (Sep 20, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## loon (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks gang..as you know he had diabetes but was diagnosed sunday with pancreatitis and the vet said yesterday that he would only get worse..

he did have fun goofing around here on the board though  ;-)


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks gang..as you know he had diabetes but was diagnosed sunday with pancreatitis and the vet said yesterday that he would only get worse..
> 
> he did have fun goofing around here on the board though  ;-)



Hows Emma? when I lost my dog last year her sister was ok for a few days, she liked the extra attention. Once she realized her mate was never coming back she stopped eating for a week or so and was depressed. I ended up getting her a new mate and shes been much happier since.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I can speak for many of us in saying 1) we're sorry for your loss and 2) we too will miss the comical pics of Murphy . . . and 3) please don't stop posting pics of Emma clowning around if and when you feel like doing so. The pics you posted of those two dogs working with you really made my day -- I always perked up whenever I saw that you had updated this thread with new pics.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure who I feel worse for, you or Emma. Please give her a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that loon...


----------



## pen (Sep 20, 2011)

It's amazing how much a part of the family pets become.  Makes me feel like a damn fool for getting so upset when these things have to happen.

Very sorry to hear.

pen


----------



## loon (Sep 21, 2011)

here she is yesterday cornering a chipmunk in a pipe ;-) 







then she found another friend  :cheese:


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 21, 2011)

Loon; glad that Emma and you are out & about. That tree looks like a sugar maple.


zap


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 21, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Loon; glad that Emma and you are out & about. That tree looks like a sugar maple.
> 
> 
> zap



I second that, and that snake looks like a garter snake


----------



## loon (Sep 23, 2011)

things keep changing around here..but for the better i guess ;-)  went down to my buddy's sons farm today and come to find out there are around 300/400 standing dead Ash trees of all sizes. he is kinda thinking about EAB like zap mentioned earlier? but we dont know? 

anyways, the tractors and saws will be heading down tomorrow if it aint storming??  :cheese: 

loon


----------



## rottiman (Sep 24, 2011)

Loon:  I sent you a pm


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry Loon, I just saw this.  I too have really enjoyed the pictures of your buddies.  Mine are Maggie and Oggie  I lost my Maggie last year.  I know there are not words to heal your pain, but I have felt that pain and wish I could take it away.  They are such good friends.  I guess it is the price we pay for all they give us.  Take care


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 24, 2011)

Loon- Very sorry to hear of your loss.  They leave a hole dont they.  I lost all three of my buddies in the span of three years.  Cat 06 11yrs/ Shepard 07 12yrs/ Collie 08 15yrs...  Huge part of my family gone...

God Speed Murph


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like we will be dealing with that if it's not here already. 



zap


----------



## loon (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks gang...started yesterday after the rain and there are alot more tree's than i thought  :cheese:


----------



## tbuff (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Loon...


----------



## rottiman (Sep 25, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> started yesterday after the rain and there are alot more tree's than i thought  :cheese:



Looks like a good size to make some headway with.  Should pile up pretty quick.  Too bad I couldn't get my top processor down there.


----------



## loon (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks again gang  ;-)  and Rotti.. i will be at your house tomorrow sometime with the tractor  :lol: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> started yesterday after the rain and there are alot more tree's than i thought  :cheese:




Nice work Loon, is that double wall pipe on that tractor.  :snake: 


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 26, 2011)

:lol:  was waiting for that zap! the bottom of it leaks and boy-oh-boy it gags the crap outta ya  :coolgrin: 

me and Emma were on a roll today but it got dark  :coolsmile: 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice picture Loon, how is everyone doing?


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 26, 2011)

everything is fine here zap,but Emma is having a bit of a time getting used to the stiff clutch in the tractor


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to hear that, tell Emma that clutch will loosen up with time. 


zap


----------



## loon (Sep 30, 2011)

will do zap  ;-)  here we are cutting up some of that dead ash after the storm today, and here she is playing with a new buddy the other day  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Sep 30, 2011)

Get ready loon, better wood cuttin weather is about to hit tomorrow.  May even have to fire up the stove tomorrow night.  Who won the stare-down?


----------



## loon (Sep 30, 2011)

same here rotti..and as for the stand off ..she missed


----------



## rottiman (Sep 30, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> same here rotti..and as for the stand off ..she missed



Awesome picture.................................love the expression on her face!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> will do zap  ;-)  here we are cutting up some of that dead ash after the storm today, and here she is playing with a new buddy the other day  :cheese:




Cool picture Loon. When it has rained today it came down hard. Like Rotti said it looks like some cooler weather coming in.



zap


----------



## rottiman (Sep 30, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only problem sounds like heavy NW wind all day  temp supposed to drop to 40 by afternoon.  Could be a bad chiquot day


----------



## loon (Sep 30, 2011)

Murphy didnt teach her this guy's  :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 30, 2011)

That picture should win some kind of contest!  Priceless


----------



## rottiman (Sep 30, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy didnt teach her this guy's  :lol:




First picture looks like the tree rat is givin Emma the "where what for.........."  1st class pictures


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Murphy didnt teach her this guy's  :lol:




They(picture) don't get any better then that.

zap


----------



## loon (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## weatherguy (Sep 30, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> That picture should win some kind of contest!  Priceless



I agree, Ive never seen anything like it, its a riot  :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 30, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x 2


----------



## loon (Oct 1, 2011)

got a trailer full so far today and man is it ever miserable here  ;-P 







thanks guys  ;-)  and i think they actually did some smooching the other day  :cheese:


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice to see that Emma has a new friend. Those pictures are incredible!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 1, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> got a trailer full so far today and man is it ever miserable here  ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you got some wood.  I'm stuck @ work all week end so all I can do is feed the stove when I get home.  Lovin those pictures, thats awesome.......


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 1, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> got a trailer full so far today and man is it ever miserable here  ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great picture Loon. I worked outside until two o'clock an it rained the majority of the time, took two loads of pine to the wood dump.


zap


----------



## loon (Oct 3, 2011)

quit raining earlier today and this is the second load  ;-) heading back down for another...

loon


----------



## loon (Oct 3, 2011)

Emma gave me a hand back at the house  ;-)


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 3, 2011)

Great pictures again Loon. With the wood in the spreader do you turn it on and stack it that way.  ;-) 


zap


----------



## loon (Oct 3, 2011)

didnt think of that one zap??  will give it a go this weekend  :lol:


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 3, 2011)

Some nice weather moving in, they say it will last two weeks. 


zap


----------



## loon (Oct 3, 2011)

hope so    been raining over here since thursday  ;-P


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 4, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Some nice weather moving in, they say it will last two weeks.
> 
> 
> zap


 im looking forward to that weather. looks like its going to be perfect for our hiking trip. we dodged a bullet with all the stinking rain we've been having. looks like it will be a good weekend.


----------



## loon (Oct 4, 2011)

ya i have had enough of it eco  :coolmad: looking good after tomorrow though


----------



## loon (Oct 10, 2011)

Me and Emma are hauling up some more Locust today  ;-)


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 10, 2011)

That is one beautiful Fall scene.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice and close to the wood stacks there.


----------



## rottiman (Oct 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Me and Emma are hauling up some more Locust today  ;-)



Chuckling @ the foreman checking to make sure the chain has the right hook up.................great picture


----------



## loon (Oct 10, 2011)

probably shoulda used the tractor as there are 2 on the chain..but once i got it sliding  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Oct 10, 2011)

pays to have good help.......................


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Me and Emma are hauling up some more Locust today  ;-)




Right up 401 to the house, you gotta love it.  ;-) 



zap


----------



## loon (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks guys but the leaves are a pain right now   

just a little road rash zap  ;-)   :lol: 

they came from the right of that white sign...







and she seems to take alot of breaks Rotti?  ;-P


----------



## rottiman (Oct 10, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks guys but the leaves are a pain right now
> 
> just a little road rash zap  ;-)   :lol:
> 
> ...



WHITE HATS on all job sites do that.................


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 11, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thatâ€™s what they tell me all the time  :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Oct 11, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't tell you why they are like diapers though...................LOL


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 11, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I don't think I want to know


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 11, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> thanks guys but the leaves are a pain right now
> 
> just a little road rash zap  ;-)   :lol:
> 
> ...




Road Rash  :vampire: you must have a friend in th O.P.P.

zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 11, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope they don't show up about 3 a.m. looking to speak to the driver ........... LOL


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 11, 2011)

Emma goes to jail. :sick: 


zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 11, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Emma goes to jail. :sick:
> 
> 
> zap



My money would be on her talkin her way out of it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 11, 2011)

I dragged a log about 1/2 mile down the road to my house once. The other drivers looked confused.


----------



## loon (Oct 14, 2011)

Me and Emma are having a bit of a time today trying to find the driveway   

big storms brewing right now  %-P 

loon


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2011)

Loon, it rained like crazy here for about 7-10 minutes, just a sprinkle at the moment so after we eat I'll finish stacking what I split.

You might want to take a gander at the weather next week (later on) looks like some rain,strong winds with heavy wet snow.


zap


----------



## rottiman (Oct 14, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Me and Emma are having a bit of a time today trying to find the driveway
> 
> big storms brewing right now  %-P
> 
> loon



We had the sun most of the day but shes a pourin now.  Pure crap forcasted for tomorrow.  Should teach emma how to pull a rake...............


----------



## loon (Oct 14, 2011)

ya the forecast aint looking good zap  ;-P  
and Rotti i will give it a whirl and post the pictures on how she makes out with the rake  ;-) 

loon


----------



## loon (Oct 19, 2011)

Why the hell get me involved???

Easy friggen cure for this.  :coolmad: 

Loon
----------------------------------------------

mhrischuk Posted: 19 October 2011 10:31 AM   [ Report ]   [ Ignore ]   [ # 49 ]  

> Iâ€™m sorry but closing threads for the sake of closing them isnâ€™t appreciated. If this is an issue why hasnâ€™t the thread â€œTodayâ€ been closed in the Wood Shed? Itâ€™s a million pages long. I was just getting ready to post a picture of the cats laying next to the stove signifying their approval.
Letâ€™s here it from the massesâ€¦. should my thread have been closed? Iâ€™m sorry but the last I heard, everybody cries for pictures.
I donâ€™t know what kind of rules for thread lengths you have around here but I can tell you Iâ€™ve been posting on a lot of forums over my lifetime and Iâ€™ve never seen threads closed this much for no good reason. Iâ€™ll post links to forums I used to hang on and ones I do now that some threads are hundreds of pages long.
My topic was only three pages long.
I call BS


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2011)

Loon you are soooo busted.   :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 20, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> Why the hell get me involved???
> 
> Easy friggen cure for this.  :coolmad:
> 
> ...


Please don't do that Loon, I love this thread!


----------



## pen (Oct 20, 2011)

Loon, just send an extra case of Natty light down to BB when you make your next payment.  You'll be fine 

pen


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Loon, just send an extra case of Natty light down to BB when you make your next payment.  You'll be fine
> 
> pen




Loon,send that to Zap's house and I'll taste test it then send it to BB.  :snake: 

zap


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2011)

8 month thread and way off topic. Time for a new one.


----------

